# I'm so tired of hearing about religion



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Obama keeps telling us that we can't be prejudice against Muslims because of there religion.
After all this America where we have freedom of religion. And we should let in all the widows and 
four year old children. 

First off that's not a religion it's cult.

Because there allegiance to Islam forbids them to make friends with
Christians or Jews. They are to smite the neck of all Christians or Jews. So if they say they want to be 
friends with Christians or Jews something isn't right. That just don't ad up. Ether there lying about being 
Muslims or there looking to smite your neck. And why would anyone lie about there religion if it made them
look bad? 

If your religion calls for killing hundreds of innocent pepole isn't that a cult? 

And in Paris was that a four year old or a widow woman that did the killing? 

Did you know that to be a widow of an Isis fighter is a honor? 
Yea,, There's a widow I want living next door to me


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Time to exterminate the vermin before they breed anymore


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Thou shall not kill. If that one isn't a main belief it doesn't sound like a religion to me.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Thou shall not kill. If that one isn't a main belief it doesn't sound like a religion to me.


The correct translation is Thou shalt not murder.
Not kill.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Obama keeps telling us that we can't be prejudice against Muslims because of there religion.
> After all this America where we have freedom of religion. And we should let in all the widows and
> four year old children.
> 
> ...


Actually, there is nothing weird or surprising about a Muslim making friends with Jews or christians. Islam allows muslims to lie to the infidels. In fact, that is written in the quar'an. It also says, make peace when weak and wage war when you are strong. Right now they will be our friends, give it several years and they will try to take over.

Islam should be banned in the US. And no, it would not be a violation of 1a when you do so. It is OK to ban Islam because the very core of Islam is a violation of 1A, life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness. Islam is anti American and should not be allowed to exist in the US.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I posted this at taurusarmed.net, this morning. It was a response to a text message I'd received from a shooting buddy and brother who is a member of that forum.

It is something all Westerners need to understand about the ideology called Islam.

OK, full disclaimer. I awakened this morning, stumbled into the bathroom, came out to find Wifey had started coffee, and fell into the chair in front of the computer. I glanced at the phone to see DCC had texted me. The text was simple; "How do we defeat Islam."

Who here does not know DCC and I are Christian? For those who do not know this, we are. That being the case, you know the answer he was wanting. The answer he was trying to corner me into saying was not a military one.
For those of you who know me a little better, you know I am against giving simple answers. Besides, Islam is not as simple as that.

So, that is the starter for this rambling writing. I'll try and clean and neaten it up a bit before I hit the post button.

Oh, and hey, can we all try our best to keep this thread from being locked? Just an idea. 

Defeat Islam? Islam is not quite like Nazism, although it, too, had a religious veneer to it. Islam's religious veneer is more pronounced, but the ideology of supremism and conquest are the same.

Before one can even suggest defeating an enemy, one must know who the enemy is.

So, what it our problem, today? We no longer recognize the enemy for what it is.
We have forgotten the fact that Islam is a self-contained unit that comes equipped with not only a religion, but a form of governance and a fighting force. Unlike Muslims, Westerners (save the Israelis) do not understand that the mosque is the center of all three, and not just a house of worship where Muslims go to pray canned prayers to the Arab moon god and listen to fiery speeches about conquering the world and forcing the infidels to submit.

Google the number of mosques in the continental U.S. Look at the number of mosques in the proud state of Texas, alone! Understand that, in Islam, a mosque is the same as planting a flag and placing ground forces in enemy territory. It isn't necessary to have conquered all the territory before raising the flag, all is necessary is to establish mosques to claim the territory and, because of that, have "moral" reason to take the territory by whatever means advances the cause. 

According to the Qur'an and the hadiths, anything is allowable when it comes to fighting those who resist Islam. Understand that, according to that ideology, all it takes for war to be declared against a nation or even a person, is to refuse to submit to Islam. How that war is conducted depends upon the weakness of the "enemy" and the strength of the Islamic force. While it is not allowed to befriend the infidel, it is permissible to pretend to do so. It is even allowed to pretend to denounce Islam and pretend to embrace another faith if it solidifies one's position within enemy territory. The important thing is to strengthen the Islamic position within the enemy territory. Once the Islamic forces are great enough within enemy territory, referred to as dar al-harb (House of War), final conquest is obtained by either the sword or the submission of the indigenous people of that territory. This brings what was dar al-harb into dar al-Islam (Obviously, the House of Islam).

Now, what about those indigenous people of the former dar al-harb who do not embrace Islam? Well, things are pretty bleak for you if you are a poly-deist (think Hindu) or are an Atheist. Islam holds no patience for you, whatsoever. Technically, the "People of the Book" can save their lives if they politely refuse Islam. It is called Dhimmitude. There are rules to being a Dhimmi, and rather than rewrite them, I'll just share a link:

11 Dhimma rules that Christians must obey in the Islamic State

Read those rules and decide if they are acceptable to you.

Islam is not understood at all in the West. This is used against us. Our politically correct training causes us to believe our politicians when they say Islam is "the religion of peace" when it is really "the religion of submission." Furthermore, they declare we are being attacked by "radicalized Muslims." This is incorrect, and it should be viewed in a military manner.

Is an army comprised of nothing but infantrymen? Of course not. An army has a command structure, it has intelligence, logistics, supply, transportation; a military even has a court system. Furthermore, the military is funded by the citizenry of its nation. Likewise, all Muslims are not a part of the fighting element. That doesn't make them any less important to the cause than the mess sergeant is less important as the infantry platoon sergeant.

There is no such thing as a "radicalized" Muslim, only a Muslim who has assumed the position of the armed warrior. Unlike the non-fighting Muslim, the warrior Muslim is promised instant entry into paradise if he is killed while fighting the enemy.

These are important things to know when Islam is discussed; especially when the discussion is regarding how we defeat this third round of Great Jihad.

The last two Great Jihads were fought in a more conventional way, though by reading the hadiths you'll see the art of deceit and infiltration were used then, too. A lot of Europe was conquered in the past, which is why Europe has to be defeated, again. It is paramount to retake any land that was once taken in the name of Allah. That means all the way to the gates of Vienna. That is also why Israel must be taken, too, but that is a totally different story, and we know how that will end. For now, we might as well focus on Gentile lands.

The last two Great Jihads were won by military force, finally. As a matter of fact, the last one came to an end when the Ottoman Empire was beaten into submission and the Caliph renounced the position and terminated the caliphate. After the end of the last Great Jihad, the Western World moved forward and the Islamic world remained behind. This was the case until oil caused the Islamic world to be flush with cash. Cash can buy military equipment, and it can fund the spread of an ideology around the world. It can also fund unconventional warfare as Iran's Hezbollah, which has reached as far as South America to blow up Jews.

That is to say, Great Jihad has been rejuvenated because of the global need for oil. So, here we are, facing another great push by Islam to conquer the world, just as Muhammad dictated must be done.

Now, the question was, how do we defeat this military, governmental, religious ideology? That is a good question. We know how it was pushed back in the past. We also know we have to break through the delusion that Islam is something that it is clearly not.

DCC wanted me to say that the way to defeat Islam is by offering its adherents a better faith. Obviously, I can't argue against offering the individual Muslim a better faith to follow, but the same could have been said about all other enemies we have faced. Does anyone think this will stop the march of the threatening ideology, though? Rather than being armed with rifles, tanks and combat aircraft, should our servicemen march into combat with nothing but a better idea?

DCC, I didn't answer your question, but I did lay the foundation for answering that question, and that foundation is simply answering another question; what Islam really is.

From this point, we can discuss how to end the threat the West is now facing.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

my eyeballs fell out reading this.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> my eyeballs fell out reading this.


What can I say? Everything in the world can't be a 30 second news clip or fit into a Twit.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> I posted this at taurusarmed.net, this morning. It was a response to a text message I'd received from a shooting buddy and brother who is a member of that forum.
> 
> It is something all Westerners need to understand about the ideology called Islam.
> 
> ...


Excellent summation.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The correct translation is Thou shalt not murder.
> Not kill.


 Murder or kill? Dead is dead after that point what difference does it make?


----------



## Logout (Nov 11, 2015)

.....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Long winded son-of-a-bitch.....and dead on with your assessment. I have read the Koran and it is not for the faint of heart. No one who has read that book, and thought about it, can passably come to the conclusion that it is a religion of love and peace. It is an order form a general to his troops. They can't be converted or assimilated. They can, however, be defeated. If the will and commitment is there. Sad to say, I don't see that commitment in Washington. When they have killed not by the hundreds or even the thousands, rather by the tens of thousands at once, then maybe, we shall have resolved ourselves to rid us of this scourge that is Islam


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> What can I say? Everything in the world can't be a 30 second news clip or fit into a Twit.


Well, . . . just depends on where your editing skills end.

Islam is a cult. Started by an idiot several hundred years ago. Needs to be totally eradicated.

See????? :joyous:

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Murder or kill? Dead is dead after that point what difference does it make?


Big difference, and the moral difference is very obvious.

Murder is the _unlawful_ taking of human life.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

What does this thread have to do with general prepare and survival talk?

as a student of anthropology, history and applied language, I just have to say everything is cult.

So you don't like islam, why don't you just say that and save all the bs.

Everyone can just post,

"I don't like Islam, the world would be better without it, lets be mean to them."


And get on with life instead of wasting time talking around the same statement.

Fact is you don't know jack squat about Islam other than what other people have forced on you. your not authorities on islam, and you aren't informed on islam, so don't think you are.

its like saying you know black people because you watch the news and they go and rob rape and shoot people.

etc..

You don't know squat, what you have is one source of propaganda that represents a minority of the religion. in some cases a very small minority.

Like more than 2.6 million muslims in the US and you have 1 terror attack in the last 15 years. GET OVER IT.

You've had just as much non muslim terrorism if not more non muslim terrorism than muslim / islamic terrorism in the us.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Murder or kill? Dead is dead after that point what difference does it make?


Trust me, to some it makes a very big difference.
I wrestled for many years with things that I participated in in Vietnam. I found solace in the Word of God. And among everything I learned, the one thing that impacted me the most was the proper translation of that one phrase.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Will2 said:


> What does this thread have to do with general prepare and survival talk?
> 
> as a student of anthropology, history and applied language, I just have to say everything is cult
> 
> And get on with life instead of wasting time talking around the same statement.


Will2, I mean no offense but truly believe you have a very narrow worldview, one that renders you unable to see.

We all prepare for numerous scenarios or reasons. For many, the current world events are a major reason we prepare.... to survive. I would think that as a student of history you would be familiar with the meaning of the things unfolding before our eyes.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Will2 said:


> What does this thread have to do with general prepare and survival talk?
> 
> as a student of anthropology, history and applied language, I just have to say everything is cult.
> 
> ...


First off, Obama taught Constitutional Law; that doesn't mean a thing, does it.

I can call myself a student of the same things and a lot more. One of the things I have made it a point to study is Islam.

Now, let's move on to more of what you said.

You asserted we have had only one terror attack in 15 years. You are incorrect, and are clearly not much of a student of history. Try again.

We've had just as much if not more acts of non-Muslim terror? You think we've only had one act, and the act you count is the largest. So, tell me of a non-Muslim attack that rivaled the one to which you refer. 
You can't. That being the case, you are not student of history, terror or the truth.

Another point. You claim to be a student of language. How about that; every elementary school student can claim the same. Speaking of which, while my sentence structures were more simplistic in elementary school, they would not have been chock full of the mistakes made by your post.

Now, if you care to refute what I stated in my little primer, feel free. Please do so; I know more than just squat about Islam. I know it from a historical point of view as well as from the Qur'an and the hadiths. Furthermore, I know it from how non-Muslims and anyone who violates the dictates of Islam in Muslim countries are treated.

Now, do you have anything useful to add?


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

Church of LDS members prep because it's a part of their religion.

If you believe that you, as a Christian, are at war in some sense with the religion of Islam, then you might prep for that war to come to a location near you. 

You could have a viewpoint that, historically, religion of some sort drives major ideological conflict, and prep without a clear understanding of the religions involved. Just a gut feeling.

Some religions, or Faith's within a religion, require outreach. Preaching.

I see many regular members who clearly have faith, and are religious, it goes without saying that they will occasionally preach to me, or sermonize, or whatever. I'm okay with that. I don't expect anyone here to be a theology major, and probably wouldn't be impressed if they were, I would just be suspicious they had a liberal agenda 

Just my opinion, and that's all it it is, my opinion, heck I will change it if need be, you can't look at the news without seeing a religious war. There are other motivating factors, but it's going on as we speak. 

As far as members ignorance of Islam, no reading the Koran or however you choose to spell it, doesn't make you an expert. But I don't expect that here. I expect exactly what I see in posts, strongly held beliefs, and opinions, formed by individual experience. Will2, when I post, at least on the subject of Islam, you won't see me posting about the religion itself, but simply the culture associated with it. And I back up my opinion with years in the Middle East, and some time in high Muslim density areas of Africa. is my opinion more valid than someone who has read three books? Not necessarily. 

Anyway, I don't have an agenda, but I have no problem with those who do. It's an open forum. 

So, with my background, and you have to choose whether you believe me, or maybe I'm full of shit? My opinion is plenty of Muslims are fine, and they want to eat and cook dinner and watch the sunset.

And then there are a pretty good size group ( Wahabbi's, Sunni Taliban, IS, the list goes on, and they number in the thousands and thousands, not a few out of a million) who are at war with us, you and me, Christian or not, and cut people's heads off and make sport of raping young boys (do your research on special ops guys refusing to work with local Taliban commanders during the transition) and want us to die. And hopefully they get some money and nice sneakers in the process.

I'm not shitting my pants, but I keep a sharp eye out. And forgive the members here with extremist views of their own.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Want an extremist view? Here is one. This, in a country that is supposed to be our "ally."

Don't blame the Saudi government; their decision is correct in accordance with the ideology in question.

https://www.rt.com/news/322971-poet-death-sentence-saudi-arabia/

Poet given death sentence for denouncing Islam.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Will2 said:


> What does this thread have to do with general prepare and survival talk?
> 
> as a student of anthropology, history and applied language, I just have to say everything is cult.
> 
> ...


It was my 10th grade teacher Ms Pettway who said, "boy, you can sit there all day and not say a goshdarn thang and people will thank you be stupid...Or you can open up yo big mouth and erase all doubt".

(Ms Pettway was a HUGE black woman, probably weighed in at 400 lbs but was deceptively fast. She kicked me out of her class on more than one occasion yet at my high school graduation, she rushed the damn stage when they gave me my diploma and grabbed me up and pulled me close to her Quadruple ZZZZ Breasts and said something I couldn't hear because my ears were surrounded by 100 lbs of bosoms...)


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Will2 said:


> What does this thread have to do with general prepare and survival talk?
> 
> as a student of anthropology, history and applied language, I just have to say everything is cult.
> 
> ...


Well since you seem to think none of us knows squat about islam, perhaps you could enlighten us to its virtues?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> Well since you seem to think none of us knows squat about islam, perhaps you could enlighten us to its virtues?


Ark,

He's off his meds again? Or he is still trying to figure out how to use the awl in his multi tool to open up a can of salmon when the can opener is on the other side of the tool!

What a tool! :joyous:


----------



## Logout (Nov 11, 2015)

.....


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Ark,
> 
> His off his meds again? Or he is still trying to figure out how to use the awl in his multi tool to open up a can of salmon when the can opener is on the other side of the tool!
> 
> What a tool! :joyous:


I decided not to comment after watching Will's can opening video, a few sarcastic thoughts did come to mind. Maybe I'm trying to clean up my reputation....I don't know......

Seems that you risk more of a medical crisis with that methodology. I have a can opening remedy (tool) in my bags and think it takes up much less space than the needed additional emergency supplies, that would be needed using the method in video #1.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Wow. I need to learn more about this religion and its history.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

The only difference between a religion and a cult is the number of members/followers. 

The larger the number the more main stream it becomes. 

Christianity was a cult to the Romans until it became adopted as the official religion.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Will2 said:


> What does this thread have to do with general prepare and survival talk?
> 
> as a student of anthropology, history and applied language, I just have to say everything is cult.
> 
> ...


Well now......you did remove all doubt as Slippy mentioned. I will not suggest you are off your Meds. as that would imply a medical condition. I think you come by being a dumb ass naturally. Pity, all that education going to waste.


----------

